# 1d Mark 4



## chiefdeck (Dec 26, 2017)

Any thoughts on a used 1d Mark4 from Adorama rated E- for $1249


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2017)

Good for sports and wildlife, if you can't afford a 1Dx or a 1Dx mk II. I have been looking at them and considering one for a second body.


----------

